# Bedding On Concrete?



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

What's the most efficient bedding to use on concrete? We're using straw right now but it seems like we go through an awful lot of it. I bought some ground corn cob to try under the straw but have not used it yet and am a little concerned that they will eat it. Shavings seem expensive. I may be able to get saw dust from a sawmill.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

Shavings are the best put stall dry down every time you clean. Sawdust may be more cost effective for you; it depends on how dry the wood is that the sawdust comes from. If you do go to sawdust be sure your cdt shots are up to date. Clostridia loves sawdust from green wood, we lost a great cow from it, i had never heard that before but the vet said not to use sawdust for milking cows/ goats but may be ok for non milkers.. I think straw is my last choice. It is just to hard to clean.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We use shavings here  when they get close to kidding I put straw over the shavings... But I really don't like using straw if I can help it.. And it is soo expensive here! I can get hay cheaper! Lol!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

we use pine shavings and the corner they prefer to sleep in has hay bedding....basically we let them have their hay near that area and they make the bedding themselves through wasting it.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I put down linoleum, and then straw, at first it's a little slick but it scratches up quickly and loses all slipperiness, the straw keeps the goats off the pee and it does soak it up but it's a little slow, you can really keep things clean, 8 months and still no parasites!


----------



## clingenpeel (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm paying $6.75 a bale for straw. The compressed bags of shavings are $5 I believe. Maybe the shavings would be worth a try.

I think I'll try the shavings. I'll update in a week or two.

Thanks


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I do shavings as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

double post sorry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We use pine shavings and in the cold and winter months I like to add straw on top of the shavings to give them some extra warmth.
My girls love to snuggle right in to a fresh layer of straw 
The shavings do a great job on their own and under the straw.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used hay in the winter, but now I use those pellet type pine (extra absorbent) and I put pine shavings on top to make it softer. The pellets turn into a sawdust really, and once I start seeing a lot of wet sawdust, I change their bedding.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I get the giant round bales of straw for 25.00, last me forever!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

We use rice hulls here...

We used to use the large flake shavings but to cut down on cost we switched to rice hulls it is easier for us we get a 24x14 foot lowboy with 5 foot sides full to the top for $25 i still have not used the whole load we got early this year. And I clean all 12 stalls on a weekly basis 

I love having a rice company close to home!


----------

